
Ask HN: Who do you recommend for AWS Penetration Testing? - ifend
I need a company to perform a penetration test on our AWS stack. Have you used any companies that you would recommend (or NOT recommend)?<p>Thanks for any input.
======
veeberz
Security Innovation has quite a few pentesters who specialize in AWS. In fact,
one of their clients _is_ AWS! Despite the generic-sounding name, the
pentesters there are bona fide hackers.

~~~
ifend
Thanks, I'll check them out!

------
dmlittle
We've worked with Cure53 and NCC Group and both of them were great to work
with.

------
QuinnyPig
Summit Route is my default starting point for all things AWS security related.

------
wikibob
Cure53. The best.

